# Aspell, ispell, hunspell



## pablogee (Nov 28, 2013)

I am a freebsd FreeBSD newb.  But my system is up and snappy and I am seeming to use it more often than a relatively new Mac Pro with OS X.  I was wondering about spelling generally, as I do a lot of word processing.  There doesn't seem to be an English Aspell in the ports collection.  No dictionary or spell checker comes with 9.2 or in Emacs 24.  What is the present general opinion on spelling checking? Thanks.


----------



## jmccue (Nov 28, 2013)

I use ispell, but this port /usr/ports/textproc/en-aspell http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/textproc/en-aspell/ seems to be the the English dictionary for aspell.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 29, 2013)

For spell checking in editors/emacs my preference is  for textproc/hunspell.  I also like the flyspell minor mode.


----------

